# Cut and Drilled..............



## rd_ab_penman (Nov 7, 2020)

A few Bolt Action Curly Maple 


 pen 

 blanks this morning.

Les


----------



## mark james (Nov 7, 2020)

Looking mighty nice Les!  I love seeing your progress.  Be well.


----------

